# A pigeon found me!



## pinkhawk (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,
A pigeon with a red band landed in my yard about 2 weeks ago. Ive been doing some research and I think he is a ?blue stripe pied? racing pigeon.He is tame to a point. He will follow me when Im doing yard work, even with the mower running, but he won't let me get closer than about 3 feet before he flies to a tree. I can't get close enough to read the band! I concidered having my husband help me catch him with a net but I don't want to hurt him or make him not trust me. We have been putting out pigeon food & water, he eats & drinks fine. If he is lost I would like to find his people for him. Any ideas how to get closer to him?
Thanks!


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

[FONT=Comic Sans MS]What I do with the birds that don't trust me, is I take some bird seed a In my hand, and sit really still. Don't make a sound. He may come to you and when he comes so close that you can grab him, try to grab him. It will not hurthim at all. That is all I can say. Good luck.
Taylor[/FONT]


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Pinkhawk,

Alot of folks here have various ways of catching a sick, injured or lost pigeon that they have worked with over time and may have as much to do with what 
they feel comfortable with as the technique itself, myself included. I'll spare you the details and instead provide you w/this link to a couple of traps that 
should be easy enuf in your situation to use  .

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8568&highlight=pigeon+traps

Good luck trying to help this lost one.

fp


----------

